
Show HN: WebGL planetarium - guillaumec
https://noctuasky.com/planetarium.html
======
helb
Returns 404, the link should probably be
[https://noctuasky.com/planetarium/](https://noctuasky.com/planetarium/)

~~~
guillaumec
It should have:( For the moment I changed the server config to support .html.
I'll make a redirection later.

~~~
techplex
It seems to still be returning a 404

